# Ever put your name in a search engine?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bet you have ! See mine then..put in John Selman in Google and the top of the list is.....S C A R Y ! 

I have bought a couple of books from the USA , interesting reading if you like murderers !

http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/WWselman.htm

Also a little earlier in the UK I was also famous (still a bad guy !)

http://www.evergreen.loyola.edu/~cmitchell/selman.htm

So thats whats made me this way .................... :twisted:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

15 Google results for my name (in quotes)

2 of the results are about me 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> John Selman was born in Madison County, Arkansas on 16th November, 1839. His family moved to Grayson County and on 15th December, 1961, he joined the 22nd Texas Cavalry but deserted 15 months later.


His family moved to Grayson County when he was 122 years old :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> John Selman was born in Madison County, Arkansas on 16th November, 1839.


Now you understand why I look this way ....


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Apparently I'm a film director, whose works include The Craft & The In Laws (nobody told me!) :roll:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

393,000 results for my name, apparently my profession arranges from Solicitor to play writer! im doing well for myself then!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> 393,000 results for my name, apparently my profession arranges from Solicitor to play writer! im doing well for myself then!


Guess you are John Smith then


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Punched my name in on a world search (how sad is that!) 277,000 results were found, the real me came up on the first page 8) :?

Top of the list committed suicide in March 2002


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Apparently I'm a Green Party candidate :lol:

When I looked a while ago I was an Australian athlete :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

The real me was second on the list in Google.
But apparently I am also former British Olympic gymnast.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/paulatt/Paula%20Thomas.jpg

It's nice to see that she is also fit like me!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You Welsh guys certainly get through some coke


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

paulatt said:


> The real me was second on the list in Google.
> But apparently I am also former British Olympic gymnast.
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/paulatt/Paula%20Thomas.jpg
> 
> It's nice to see that she is also fit like me!!!!


Paula Thomas eh?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

As my new married name I'm quite a well known author.

As my maiden name, I was born in 1614!!!!!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Have done this before, and no results come up for me, BUT, if i put in my fathers name, it comes up with about a page of results all to do with him!

(No he's not famous!)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> EDZ26 said:
> 
> 
> > 393,000 results for my name, apparently my profession arranges from Solicitor to play writer! im doing well for myself then!
> ...


Try my name "Richard Taylor" 9.91million

You surely can't get more common than that?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

My name gave 1 result in Google UK - me  .

Am I a google-wack (sp?)?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

t7 said:


> Am I a google-wack (sp?)?


Depends on whether you put quotes around your name when you did the search.

A google-wack is only a google-wack when there are no quotes around the 2 words
(well, that's what Dave Gorman told me :roll: 8) )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I a google-wack (sp?)?
> ...


How many Google Wacks are there?

197 UK based results for "Mark Leavy" in quotes. Me on 1st page  
997 global results... and I'm not mentioned on first couple of pages
:roll:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I a google-wack (sp?)?
> ...


But that would pretty much mean you would need to have a unique surname - bit inconvenient for your parents/sibings/spouse/kids... :roll:

Cant imagine many of _them_...


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

i apparently play cricket.... and thats all that came up ...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

t7 said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > t7 said:
> ...


How about an unusual first name/second name combo?

Kell Lunam-Cowan

I get four hits and they're all about me. One is from the TTOC site outlining the committee structure, one is from a bike forum I used to belong to. and the other two are game tips.

I'm quite sad really aren't I?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Perhaps I should've mentioned...... 

Google-wacks are only supposed to contain 2 words that you'd find in the dictionary, so in theory no *person* can be a google-wack unless they're called something like 'Umbrella Porcupine' :roll:

(Sorry for thread hi-jack :-* )


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> Google-wacks are only supposed to contain 2 words that you'd find in the dictionary, so in theory no *person* can be a google-wack unless they're called something like 'Umbrella Porcupine' :roll:


There are 10,900 references to umbrella porcupine :roll:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

t7 said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Google-wacks are only supposed to contain 2 words that you'd find in the dictionary, so in theory no *person* can be a google-wack unless they're called something like 'Umbrella Porcupine' :roll:
> ...


Thanks - so that's not a google-whack then 

(I've never found one - try the forums at http://www.davegorman.com )


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Eh? only one for me.And, guess what

www.********.co.uk/gallery/paul

That's what you get if your Paul Sentinella


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Bet you have ! See mine then..put in John Selman in Google and the top of the list is.....S C A R Y !


Mine shows up first and second in Google..

and 7 other entries in the first 100 of 12800. Some of them going back to 1996..

John


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I get 398,000 results or only 120,000 if I limit the search to the UK only. I've never managed to find myself in Google which is really surprising as I'm actually very famous.:wink: :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I am a porn director! How cool is that! :lol:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Apparently, I pack liver for a living (how offal is that), I was the last person to be hung for sheep stealing on Shooters Hill and I burnt my Company to the ground when I was 32. But what really gauls me is that Google thinks, somewhere in the past I was an..........................................................

estate agent.

O, the shame, I'll get me coat.

Jim.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

9 out of the first 10 results on a global search are me (number 8 is the one that isn't!)... oh and 8 out of 10 on the 2nd page.... and 5 out of 10 on the 3rd page, although starting to see some repitition by then.

Obviously too much time spent talking to trade press and too many friends who caption their photos!

Clive


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Looks like I'm fairly unique! 

(prob just as well reall )

Apart from a ref in here, the only other one that came up for me was as a contributor to a rather geeky book which I'd really rather forget about 

:lol:

PS - in quote, UK = 1 found
no quotes, UK, 8 pages, but only one 'real' hit
quotes, world wide - 6 finds, 2 are me, 1 is someone else, 1 is someone else (twice), and one doesn't seem to be a real find anyway.

Dunno if this is a good or a bad thing really!


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Now what grates is that there seems to be only one other person with my name in the 1,390 entries that come up. About 90% of the entries are mine, as I do the sort of job where my name crops up a fair bit.

BUT

the first two entries are this other cove's (a computer type person who drives an s2000). This isn't fair. I'm far more important than him. Honestly.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

The real me doesn't actually appear until number 15 of 265 000 results :x .

But my namesakes all have interesting lives:

Restoring military motorcycles;
Make-up artist on several Steven Spielberg films;
Regional facilitator;
Councillor;
Student campaigner;
Save the tiger campaigner.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I am a Case Manager at the International Criminal Tribunal for the Former Yugoslavia!! No wonder I feel so bloody knackered!!!

Yet I am a multi-tasking woman and I can cope with it all :roll:


----------

